# Cobia Techniques?



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I will be in VA Beach from July1st-10th and plan on making at least one cobia trip on the buddies boat up toward buckroe, bluefish rock, thimble shoals, etc.... Our plan is to set up a chum slick and use eels and fresh cut menhaden. I would greatly appreciate any tips on rigging these baits and presenting them in the slick. The most nagging question I have is should the baits be fished near the surface or on the bottom? Also what is the best way to live line an eel? Thank you very much in advance for anything you can offer.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't done alot of cobia fishing but we used three rods. One was sent way out into the slick with an eel on it about six feet below a balloon. The other two were set up with fishfinders with a live croaker and live eel. This way we were able to cover our bases a little better by offering different types of bait and fishing towards the top of the water column and near the bottom. 

Hopefully some other people will be able to chime in with some more information for you.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm no expert BY FAR, I've never even fished for cobia, but the way they do it down here in the Broad River is anchor and drop down a big fishfinder rig with a live blue or something that'll live a while on about a 6' leader fishing 2-4 rods per boat.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pointers fellas. I will definitely add a live blue and or croaker into the mix.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The way I have done it is almost the same but I use six rods. Two way backs with live croaker and a ballon 8 feet up. Two corner side rods with live eels/croaker on a fish finder w/ 4oz. About four foot of leader and 8/0 circle. 

Then I use 6oz no roll sinker on a my two side rods and a fishfinder rig with four foot leader and a 8/0 circle. Bait these up with big chunks of bunker. The head works best I found. 

When you get rays and skate you are in the right place. Work thru them and you will get MR Brown Suit..

Capt Mike


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

captmikestarrett said:


> The way I have done it is almost the same but I use six rods. Two way backs with live croaker and a ballon 8 feet up. Two corner side rods with live eels/croaker on a fish finder w/ 4oz. About four foot of leader and 8/0 circle.
> 
> Then I use 6oz no roll sinker on a my two side rods and a fishfinder rig with four foot leader and a 8/0 circle. Bait these up with big chunks of bunker. The head works best I found.
> 
> ...


Outstanding Captain, sounds like a winning recipe! I really appreciate the information. If I could just trouble someone for one more tidbit of info.....how do you secure a balloon to the line without comprising/pinching the line?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*balloon*



GotchaMack said:


> Outstanding Captain, sounds like a winning recipe! I really appreciate the information. If I could just trouble someone for one more tidbit of info.....how do you secure a balloon to the line without comprising/pinching the line?


With a snap swivel thru the part u hold to blow it up(below the knot u tie in balloon). I attach a second snap swivel to the first, then attach leader with hook to second. Others may do it diff.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks fishloser that is the last piece to my puzzle......apart from the cobia of course.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

I just tie the balloon on the line.. or use a rubber band..

Capt Mike


----------

